# i have a 38 anyone know anything??



## porkchop216 (Apr 17, 2013)

hello ogf family this gun was my fathers and don't know anything about it. if its a good gun, value, nothing.. help me out please someone.














thanks in advance happy fishing


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Definitely a Smith & Wesson. Model number should be on the barrel. Great guns, value would depend on age and condition. If it's a model 10 somewhere in the $300-$500 price range.


----------



## porkchop216 (Apr 17, 2013)

joebertin said:


> Definitely a Smith & Wesson. Model number should be on the barrel. Great guns, value would depend on age and condition. If it's a model 10 somewhere in the $300-$500 price range.


thanks for the reply brother


----------



## porkchop216 (Apr 17, 2013)

porkchop216 said:


> thanks for the reply brother


wait isn't s&w a American company? this says it was maid in brazil the serial numbers are on the bottom of the handle


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Probably a Taurus then...


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

AlanC said:


> Probably a Taurus then...


x2 on Taurus
In 1970 Bangor Punta, a company that already owned Smith and Wesson purchased controlling interest in Taurus and the two companies shared design and technology for sometime. The gun, while not carrying the value that at S&W would is probably every bit as good a gun. Taurus purchased the control of it's self back from Bangor and began to produce some quality revolver and pistols. The "Raging" series from Taurus is today a very good and sought after gun.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

_Copy of S&W m- 10, can't quite tell from picture, probably Taurus. In reasonable shape
$150-$200. Be careful gun is loaded!_


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

_Copy of S&W m- 10, can't quite tell from picture, probably Taurus. In reasonable shape
$150-$200. Be careful gun is loaded!_


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Taurus made some decent revolvers.. Acquaintance I know said their 1911's were good as well. I'd try cleaning it up and then shoot another photo of it..


----------



## porkchop216 (Apr 17, 2013)

Dovans said:


> Taurus made some decent revolvers.. Acquaintance I know said their 1911's were good as well. I'd try cleaning it up and then shoot another photo of it..


I don't know the first thing about cleaning a gun my dad did all that ...thanks for the info and yes I know its loaded they have been shooting here in the neighborhood so im ready in fact my fiances older brother was at the store 3 streets over and got shot it was on the news


----------



## porkchop216 (Apr 17, 2013)

all I know is he got it from one of his Spanish friends he said it was a cop gun in south America has 5 shots


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

porkchop216 said:


> I don't know the first thing about cleaning a gun my dad did all that ...thanks for the info and yes I know its loaded they have been shooting here in the neighborhood so im ready in fact my fiances older brother was at the store 3 streets over and got shot it was on the news


If Iived closer I would gladly help you out on the cleaning. I do go to Strongsville sometimes if you live near there I can let you know next time I am up there. Sorry to hear about your fiances brother.


----------



## porkchop216 (Apr 17, 2013)

thanks dovans I live by garlfield hts tourney and broadway area im close to parma..he is going to be ok they shot him in the leg..where these lil dumb thugs messed up because he isn't just gonna let it go plus the cops got the shooter and my brother in law just did 14 yrs in prison all over ohio so that dude is pretty much screwed when he gets to any prison...one of those things don't do the crime if you cant do the crime..what ever happened to fight 1 on 1 then almost always become friends afterwards no matter who won..


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

porkchop216 said:


> hello ogf family this gun was my fathers and don't know anything about it. if its a good gun, value, nothing.. help me out please someone.
> View attachment 189804
> View attachment 189805
> thanks in advance happy fishing





porkchop216 said:


> hello ogf family this gun was my fathers and don't know anything about it. if its a good gun, value, nothing.. help me out please someone.
> View attachment 189804
> View attachment 189805
> thanks in advance happy fishing


Its a INA Tiger 38spl made in Brazil.. Cheap internal springs and soft metal makes them sketchy to shoot at best and they are usually out of time. I'd have a qualified smith look at it before attempting to fire it. Top dollar is around 150 for very good shape.


----------

